# Valentine's Day Matchmaker <3



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

*HELLO.* 
Left out? Lazy? Lonely? Looking for somebody to spend V-day with and/or lose that V-card and/or become a V-egetarian lol jk meat is delicious??? 

WELL GOODNESS GOSH GOLLY THIS IS THE THREAD FOR YOU (yes, _you_). 

I'm offering YOU (yes, _you_) a completely free matchmaking<3 service. Simply follow these instructions:
a) answer the questions below in a reply, 
b) wait for response in a day or two (OR LESS!), 
c) I tell you who your PerC VALENTINE(!) is, and
d) you can talk/make out with them
e) (mandatorily optional) donate bagels/various type of candy to me. I will PM you my food bank details.

_WHY THE HELL SHOULD YOU TRUST ME_ you may ask?
WELL, I am a certified teenage girl and look at this cute face ^3^ and these squiggles~~, you know I will find you *LOVE ON PerC* (or at least a cute date so you won't have to eat ice-cream alone for once, seriously we need to sort that out we're here for you mmkay).

I GUARANTEE THAT AFTER YOU HAVE BEEN MATCHMADE<3, YOU WILL GO FROM THIS











TO _THIS_










*First, to set the mood:
*



*
And here are the questions, see you in a bit, love birds ;3 *

1. What is your favourite drink?
2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
4. Hugs- yay or nay?
5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.

(disclaimer: *vegetarians are cool*, I was only joking about the meat thing, I respect your life choices; this thread is completely, totally, absolutely, positively serious lulul; I may or may not match<3 you with ryan reynolds/corn/ party poopers/necrophiliacs/reptiles/coffee addicts/cannibals/sloths/hufflepuffs, don't judge them, we all have feelings; does anyone know where I can get a liger for cheaps?; if I think you're an asswagon I won't matchmake<3 you but will instead send you angry spammy gifs just kidding but seriously lol naw but come on)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't want a match, I just love *Fiddler on the Roof* and I came to siiiiiiiinggg~

/7
_Matchmaker, Matchmaker,
Make me a match,
Find me a find,
Catch me a catch,
Night after night in the dark I'm alone
So find me match...
Of myyyyy owwwn._
/7


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I don't want a match, I just love *Fiddler on the Roof* and I came to siiiiiiiinggg~
> 
> /7
> _Matchmaker, Matchmaker,
> ...


YAY I'M SO EXCITE-... wait... aw. :,l are you... are you _sure _you don't want to be matchmade<3? :/


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

phony said:


> YAY I'M SO EXCITE-... wait... aw. :,l are you... are you _sure _you don't want to be matchmade<3? :/


Aw, gosh.. ok, go on then.. but no promises of me kissen!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know, I might not even get a match here. :'( Can you grantee it?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

on second thoughts


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

firedell said:


> I don't know, I might not even get a match here. :'( Can you grantee it?


Yes ^3^



Diphenhydramine said:


> on second thoughts


What? Why? :,(


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't be shy, guys, I'm here to matchmake<3 and help!


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

phony said:


> *
> And here are the questions, see you in a bit, love birds ;3 *
> 
> *1. What is your favourite drink?
> ...


There's my entry.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

firedell said:


> I don't know, I might not even get a match here. :'( Can you grantee it?


Why would you need to be match made? You must be beating off boys with a stick with a fenotype as spectacular as yours roud:.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Blacktide said:


> Why would you need to be match made? You must be beating off boys with a stick with a fenotype as spectacular as yours roud:.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

*1. What is your favourite drink?*
That entirely depends on how much i've already drank.

*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)*
etc.

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?*
I've ninja-puked at a party once. I regret nothing, but that plant didn't survive.

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?*
I feel obligated to inform you that i'm currently naked... and yay.

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)*
Absolutely. I can't stand the super fluffy quilted type. Only the grey, recycled stuff for me. I'm trying to clean up down there, i need some traction and all that unnecessary padding kills the tactility.

*6. Which celebrities do you not look like?*
Mickey Rourke (pre-surgery), Bea Arthur (when i haven't shaved). That's all i can think of right now.

*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.*
It's softer than Richard Simmons' and smoother than Freddy Mercury's. Also, pineapples.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

phony said:


> 1. What is your favourite drink?
> *
> Ice cold vanilla soy milk.*
> 
> ...


​bark


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## GingerbreadTweek (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay then, I'll bite! (not literally)

1. What is your favorite drink?
Alcohol: Pinot Noir
Non-Alcohol: Green tea w/ lemon

2. What are your favorite genres of films/books/TV?
For films or books, scifi/thriller, shows: more-so comedies

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
Yes, a few times. Didn't like it when it happened in elementary school, don't like it now.

4. Hugs yay or nay?
Depends on from whom 

5. Do you like it rough?
Generally speaking, no.

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
Probably the vast majority of them.

7. Describe the feeling of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
Avocado..no, tomato.. capsicum.. I think I'd rather just go out for Mexican food at this point.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Omg I love you, this is great, haha.

1. What is your favourite drink?

Milk, definitely.

2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)

Fantasy adventure.

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?

Yes. I enjoyed it. hahaha.

4. Hugs- yay or nay?

Sure..

5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)

I like it rougher than most people.

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?

I don't look like Daniel Craig, damn I can't remember the other peeps, oh well.

7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.

Okay so you have me touching myself, that's cool I guess...

Definitely Mango

PS: I'm fine with sharing a girl, if there aren't enough.


----------



## vikingbitch (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Was not aware this was a dating/matchmaking site....


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> Was not aware this was a dating/matchmaking site....


This sites scientific compatibility questions make sure you end up with someone truly "matchmade" just for you! The *"3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?"* question is particularly meaningful to me.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

Peripheral said:


> Does Nobody have a sister?
> 
> I think I'm dating her right now.


Nobody does have a sister. Her name is Noone. Are you seriously dating Noone? You lucky ball, you!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

_1. What is your favourite drink?_

Pure orange juice.

_2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)_

Sci-Fi.

_3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?_

No. I am too much of a lady. ~

_4. Hugs- yay or nay?_

YAY!!!!!!

_5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)_

I like an easy ride. (None of these answers can look innocent)

_6. Which celebrities do you not look like?_

Beyonce.

_7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.

_Strawberries, cause I like them._
_


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

1. What is your favourite drink? pastis
2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.) interbellum fiction
3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it? yes it was very funny i was very drunk though
4. Hugs- yay or nay? yes ok fine
5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation) yes ok fine
6. Which celebrities do you not look like? i dont know anything about celebrities
7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits. rambutan


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't wait for valentines day


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes! Sexy time baby!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

@phony
Teehee, I like you. *picks you up and drags you home* Okie, done.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm, sounds like it could be amusing! I think I'll go, why not :tongue:? My V-Day's probably going to be boring anyway._


1. What is your favourite drink?_

Hmm... I lyk smoothies.

_2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)_

I don't really know. I like _Silence of Lambs, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Inception, The Pianist, _for some off the top of my head. I dunno, they're dramatic as movies are, but they make sense for their situations, for lack of better way of putting it (you know, they're not corny...?)

_3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?_

Yessss, I was 12 and spit-up on the bus in-front of everyone ;-;. I drank OJ that morning that was probably bad, and everyone wouldn't stfu about how the vom smelled like orange juice.

_4. Hugs- yay or nay?_

Depends. Just please don't get on me like a magnet...

_5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)_

Wrestling is fun, but not if I'm gonna get hurt for srs though, lol.

_6. Which celebrities do you not look like?_

Oprah. 

_7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits._

lol, this question reads as creepy to me :tongue:. I'm just gonna go with peaches because they feel kinda skin-y to me.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

*1. What is your favourite drink?*
Maynguene banana, of course.






*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)*
The Bible, Mein Kampf, the NRA Handbook and everything by Dr Seuss.

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?*
I don't leave my house.

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?*
The answer depends on if the other person is wearing clothes.

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)*
I will cut you.

*6. Which celebrities do you not look like?*
Don't look like? Not sure. I do look like the love child of Jerry Lewis and Steve Buscemi though. It's a hot look.

*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.*
Like a squishy plum.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

*1. What is your favourite drink?
*Bacardi with a side of Coke.*

2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
*I like comdedy and action movies. I like primarily sci-fi books. I like mostly Comedy Central, Syfy, and Adventure Time.*

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?*
Not yet and don't plan it.

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?*
Why aren't you on the end of my 10 foot pole? Now I gotta get a 20 foot pole!

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)*
If it's anything like Ike did Tina, then at least say you love before and afterwards.*

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?*
Not any famous black comedian ever.

*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.*
Like a pear. I like the world pear. Should sound like "peer" but it doesn't. lol


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

devoid said:


> @_phony_
> Teehee, I like you. *picks you up and drags you home* Okie, done.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

If I know @phony, she's got at least a 40% chance of actually going through with this (I joke). Regardless, I'll do it anyway. ^_^

1. What is your favourite drink?
Um...Mountain Dew or Dr.Pepper, I guess...
2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
I like Mystery, Action, Sci-fi, and comedy.
3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
Never have. Hope I never will.
4. Hugs- yay or nay?
Uh...yay...?
5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
*thinks through everything it could mean* Um...yes? Not food though. Rough food is annoying. So is a rough life.
6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
All of them...
7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
Pomegranite. This is the easy question on this questionaire.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> Was not aware this was a dating/matchmaking site....



Nevermind. 
My Valentines match could be this non-carefull flying cat. I could learn her how to dont jump into empty air.



Nessie said:


> - Somehow limited ability to feel fear, despite I know what it is from personal experience and not just from description. Common sense, observations and experiences makes it for me instead od fear.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I find it interesting that there seems to be more men than women doing this.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

L said:


> I find it interesting that there seems to be more men than women doing this.


It's easier for women to find a partner. They don't need this. :/


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> It's easier for women to find a partner. They don't need this. :/


Ya but, you're unlikely to meet the person that you get matched up with and therefore I would assume that more women would do it, it's purely for fun the way I see it.

So it would seem that more men on here want that emotional connection than the women on here because that is what the basic premise of this thread is for, emotional connection for a day, and for fun.

My observations anyways...


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

What if someone tried to hack the system and date you (the matchmaker)?


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> It's easier for women to find a partner. They don't need this. :/


This is a blanket statement I am not so sure about.

But like what L said, this thread seems to me to be purely for fun. PerC members uninterested in this kind of silly fun may still be looking for emotional connection for all we know.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

stephiphi said:


> This is a blanket statement I am not so sure about.
> 
> But like what L said, this thread seems to me to be purely for fun. PerC members uninterested in this kind of silly fun may still be looking for emotional connection for all we know.


Well, why not both? I joined in this and am also looking for an emotional connection. lol


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Well, why not both? I joined in this and am also looking for an emotional connection. lol


I'm sorry to be a bubble buster here but... it's unlikely that this game will provide you with said emotional connection, it will likely only distract you for a little while.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

GYX_Kid said:


> What if someone tried to hack the system and date you?


I don't see that happening.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

L said:


> I'm sorry to be a bubble buster here but... it's unlikely that this game will provide you with said emotional connection, it will likely only distract you for a little while.


What? Who said I was looking for it here? She said people that didn't join this are still looking for a connection. I joined, but am also looking for one...


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> What? Who said I was looking for it here? She said people that didn't join this are still looking for a connection. I joined, but am also looking for one...


Oh, my apologies, I misunderstood you.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Well, why not both? I joined in this and am also looking for an emotional connection. lol


Oh, I'm not saying that people can't be looking for both!

In hindsight, I think I read the post I was referring to incorrectly. So it's my bad.

But I what I thought was being concluded was that more men seek emotional connection here (as in on PerC), but that statement can't be made just from this thread's respondents because there are lots of guys and girls seeking emotional connection in general on PerC outside of this thread.




Okay, my thinking was really convoluted and I would be happy if you forgot all about it. :blushed:


Edit: I still hold to what I said about the blanket statement about girls finding partners more easily than guys to be incorrect, though. Just saying.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

L said:


> I don't see that happening.


I'd date @_phony_ only because I enjoy being the one to cast "the boss" into their own rule pit. Har har har


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

stephiphi said:


> Edit: I still hold to what I said about the blanket statement about girls finding partners more easily than guys to be incorrect, though. Just saying.


Why do you say this?


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Why do you say this?


Because blanket statements can't cover all the intricacies of human relationships and their dynamics.

How did you come to the conclusion that women can find partners more easily than men can?

Edit: On second thought, why don't we discuss this over PM so we don't disturb the thread sillies?


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

1. What is your favourite drink?
Sparkling water, grapefruit flavored. 

2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
Suspense, action, psychological thrillers, history or medical related. 

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
Nope!

4. Hugs- yay or nay?
Initially, no. If I am close to someone, I am very affectionate.

5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
Rough collies are rockin' it. Furrealz.
HA. See what I did there?

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
Dead ones.

7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
It all depends on if the lotion is put back in the basket.


-Anna


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

1. What is your favourite drink?
Sprite

*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)*
Film:- Comedy, Action, Sci-Fi, Animation. Books:- Self Help genre, Biography. TV:- Sitcom, Anime.

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?*
Yeah inside a coach travelling in france. Felt funny lol a little ashamed happen around school mates when I was 14. 

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?*
Yay

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)*
Yeah I like claws. Show some skin 

*6. Which celebrities do you not look like?*
Eminem

*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.*
Orange solid and smooth

Tega


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha, Great idea Phony! 




phony said:


> 1. What is your favourite drink?
> 2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
> 3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
> 4. Hugs- yay or nay?
> ...




1. Strawberry milk.
2. Movies would be: Sci-fi, Romantic comedies, Off the wall Indie flims, Action, Comedy, Thillers. In that order
Books: Sci-fi, Fantasy, Biographies.
Video games: RPG (Anarchy-online ftw!) First person shooters and puzzle adventures.

3. Nope, never have, and hope I never do.
4. Yay!!!! I love hugs, although I'm usually the one initiating the hug, I think people hesitate because I look like I'll bite them if they try it.
5. Sometimes
6. All of them, except for Matt Damon, Vin Diesel and Bruce Willis.
7. Rough and firm... Asian pear and maybe an orange.. smooth with little lumps and bumps. <shrug>


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

phony said:


> *HELLO.*
> Left out? Lazy? Lonely? Looking for somebody to spend V-day with and/or lose that V-card and/or become a V-egetarian lol jk meat is delicious???
> 
> WELL GOODNESS GOSH GOLLY THIS IS THE THREAD FOR YOU (yes, _you_).
> ...



Hahaha why not..
Okay, I'll give this a try.
1. What is your favourite drink?
This one is quite difficult for me, because I enjoy a fairly wide variety.. I can't even narrow down my favorite type of tea.
Hmm as far as tea goes.. Adagio fruit medley, any well made chai, and there was one of those superfruits teas that I had that was actually quite good.

2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
I LOVE scifi.. I'm a Whovian (well, I would say Wholockian, but Sherlock isn't relevant to scifi), I watched the first two of Stargate series'.. I enjoyed Eureka, Firefly, Warehouse 13 (well, it's still going.. ), Alphas, and and am a solid Star Wars fan. (Trek is cool too.. Just not as cool. You can be a fan of both, though.. It's not like being a fan of Edison AND Tesla. That's just nonsense!)
In general, I like shows that have likeable characters, at least decently interesting plots, or if not, a lot of humour.. Like Psych, the Mentalist, White Collar, Castle, Chuck, Heroes, Grimm, etc.

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
Not that I can think of.. If I have, obviously it wasn't that big of a deal to me. haha
I don't think I would get very embarrassed if I simply gagged on the grass.. It's not like I could stop it.

4. Hugs- yay or nay?
Yay 

5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
Oh my, what ever could this mean.. Actually, although I make a lot of jokes, and TONS of double entendres, I'm not embarrassed by the fact I've never been with anyone. I simply haven't found anyone that I felt enough of a connection with.. I'm not just going to indiscriminantly hop on anybody.

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
I would say it's fairly safe to say I don't look like Kim Kardashian.. It's... My butt, it isn't quite so round.
I'm fairly certain that I don't look like Morgan Freeman, though that man is awesome...

7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
Hmmm it's fairly smooth, well.. Minus the hair (sounds like an amazing name for an indie band. wahaha).
I don't think I could compare it to a fruit, though... I mean, my skin isn't waxy, or overly oily.. It's not very rough, even my fingertips are not very rough, despite being a guitarist for 6 years.


Any other questions?


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Well.. since i'm a forever alone person who had never experience Valentines day in my entire life... here goes!
My answers are in red.



phony said:


> 1. What is your favourite drink?
> TEA! Tea 4 lyfe!
> Preferably black, with sugar/honey, no milk. Most kinds of dark tea applicable.
> 
> ...


THERE! Now that it is done... wonder if my keyboard cat will play the symphony of science!

Ps, i love sloths xD


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: 
I have decided, to secure the confidentiality of matches<3, that I will PM you to tell you who your match is.
You may post your match publicly on the day of valentine's, but not any sooner, or you will be attacked by robot zombie cats. 

V-DAY IS COMING SOOOOOOOOOON. Get your hair products and generic store-bought cards ready guys ;D*


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't you just match people based on what they look like? I really don't care whether you drink coffee or tea and I am really shallow.

Ps. I fuck like a tiger.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Can't you just match people based on what they look like? I really don't care whether you drink tea or coffee and I am really shallow.


I also don't care what they drink, but I'm not shallow. Usually.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite...

1. What is your favourite drink?
*Tea, Milk, 1 sugar*

2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
*Sci-Fi (Time travel/Nature of Reality stuff) and Romantic Comedies*

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
*Only when I was about 10 at the side of a motorway. Felt good afterwards IIRC*

4. Hugs- yay or nay?
*Definitely yay. I prefer the spooning kind.*

5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
*Yes I like it rough, smooth, and anywhere in between. I'm flexible*

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
*Anyone who doesn't look like Hugh Jackman... Or so I've been told*

7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
*Kiwi Fruit? Coconut?*


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

*1. What is your favourite drink?* 
Tea. Light mocha coffee. And the blood and tears of young children. 

*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)* 
Sherlock. That will be all.
(throw a healthy dose of scifi in there, and anything that isn't gore/horror.)

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it? 
*I haven't left my lair in what feels like (..hmm..) centuries. Tell me - is the sun still shining? Hasn't destroyed the world yet? What year are we in?

(the answer is no. ew.)

*4. Hugs- yay or nay? 
*Now, that'll all depend on who the person is. And, of course, if they smell nice. Which is vital, because I do not hug unpleasant-smelling persons.

Or persons I do not like.

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation) 
*The knives here are only for decoration...

*6. Which celebrities do you not look like? 
*Every single one that's objectively (or subjectively) attractive. 

*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
*A hairless pitbull. Take from that what you please.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

@_phony_ , people aren't posting anymore. Can we now reveal our dates, so we can plan our valentines day in advance so it is the most perfect valentines evaarrr? :3


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

I could use a laugh.

*1. What is your favourite drink?*

Water, tea, juice.

*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
*
Joss Whedon is pretty much a demi-god. GRRM is not far behind.

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?*

Every election day. Apropos.

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?*

Moo.

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)*









*
6. Which celebrities do you not look like?*

Danny DeVito, Rihanna, @Sonny.
*
7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.*

Closer to starfruit than pineapple.



Apologies in advance for the poor soul who gets matched with me.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

cue5c said:


> Can you specify what the "V" in "V-Matched" is? I just want to make sure things aren't too awkward.


Some things are nicer when left open ended.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

cue5c said:


> Can you specify what the "V" in "V-Matched" is? I just want to make sure things aren't too awkward.















cue5c said:


>


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

J Squirrel said:


>


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

*1. What is your favourite drink?*

Coconut water 
*
2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)*

I guess I gravitate towards sci-fi and fantasy genres. But I do watch a mix bag of comedy, fiction and thrillers as well. Oh and video games lots and lots of video games. roud:

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?*

If public means a group of friends you're not very close to then yes once. I was very embarrassed.

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?*

Yay! ^_^ but nothing forced or awkward.

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)*

Of course :wink:

*6. Which celebrities do you not look like?*

Everyone of them.
*
7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.*

 I don't know, I guess a mix of peaches and strawberries.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

1. What is your favourite drink? *Coffee*
2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.) *Non-fiction and fantasy*
3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it? *Urrr yes, the drink bit was about non-alcoholic drinks, right? I don't know how i felt as i was pretty sloshed *
4. Hugs- yay or nay? *YAY!*
5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation) *YES.*
6. Which celebrities do you not look like?* Not? Tommy Lee Jones *
7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits. *Nectarine (non-fuzzy peach thing)*


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> Was not aware this was a dating/matchmaking site....


And she ends up signing up anyway.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

phony said:


> 1. What is your favourite drink?


Alcoholic is gin and tonic, but I don't drink. Other than that, a V8 is good.



> 2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)


Animes, good ones with fantasy/sci-fi themes. Cookie-cutter stuff is no good, has to be at least a marginally original concept.




> 3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?


No.



> 4. Hugs- yay or nay?


Depends.



> 5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)


It's a secret!



> 6. Which celebrities do you not look like?


All of them, pretty much.



> 7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.


So my skin is a mix of pineapple and pomegranate... or was that a cocktail recipe?


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

phony said:


> 1. What is your favourite drink?
> 2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
> 3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
> 4. Hugs- yay or nay?
> ...


Oh, this is fuuuuNNNnNNNnnnnNNN!1

1. Green tea, mojito and white wine sangria
2. Probably sci-fi, fantasy and realistic fiction. My all time favorite TV-show is Doctor Who, and now I'm addicted to Misfits. I love Stanley Kubrick's films (not all of them though), and my love for Harry Potter is almost unhealthy. 
3. Nope! It would be awful, 'cause I hate throwing up 
4. 50/50
5.  
6. Uhm. Jocelyn Wildenstein?
7. I'm as hairy as a coconut. No, I'm really not. I DON'T KNOW! I don't think my skin feels like a fruit!


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

phony said:


> *HELLO.*
> Left out? Lazy? Lonely? Looking for somebody to spend V-day with and/or lose that V-card and/or become a V-egetarian lol jk meat is delicious???
> 
> WELL GOODNESS GOSH GOLLY THIS IS THE THREAD FOR YOU (yes, _you_).
> ...


What the hell. I'll give it a go.
If it seems relevant: I'm also an Aquarian and an INFP.  
If it seems relevant2: TPs are hot. NTs are hot. I love me some Ti, always. *


And here are the questions, see you in a bit, love birds ;3*



> 1. What is your favourite drink?


Hot cocoa. :kitteh:



> 2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)


Films - Romantic comedy, Disney/animation, historical, drama
Books anything except fantasy and erotica
TV - sitcoms, medical shows, most tv serials



> 3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?


Yes, I have, a couple of times and it was not pretty. :laughing:
I blacked out in class once and that was scary.



> 4. Hugs- yay or nay?


I'm uncomfortable with hugging and am really bad at it. I guess I need to be comfortable with the person first. Hugging is difficult for me to be enthusiastic about, but I try to reciprocate.



> 5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)


No. I prefer gentleness any day. Smooth skin and soft touch and slowness and basically anything that means not rough. 



> 6. Which celebrities do you not look like?


Lindsay Lohan
Kourtney Kardashian's crazy boyfriend Scott Disick
Chris Brown
Lady Gaga, but only because I can't figure her out. 
Nicki Minaj. Thanks, God, the world can end now.

*Edit ages later: *Ohh, I read it as what celebrities do you NOT LIKE :laughing: Okay yeah, celebrities I don't _look_ like are almost everyone, lol. Yep, just about every single one there is. Lololol.



> 7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.


I can't think of any fruit that has the colour of bronze and radiates a soft golden glow. 
Okay, if you insist. Mango. I'm not sure why but it's my favourite fruit.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Can't you just match people based on what they look like? I really don't care whether you drink coffee or tea and I am really shallow.
> 
> Ps. I fuck like a tiger.


I could really use a tiger at this point.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

It'll be fun I guess.

1. What is your favourite drink?
-Dr. Pepper
-Coffee
-Wine

2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
-Science fiction
-Action
-Psychological thriller. 

3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
The most public I've been when I threw up was at my doorstep, then I passed out. I actually find it kind of funny to look back on.

4. Hugs- yay or nay?
Kind of torn. Being held briefly is comforting, however it can be very uncomfortable and restricting.

5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
I wouldn't know... Maybe?

6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
Most of them.

7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
Soft like a pineapple.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

milti said:


> I could really use a tiger at this point.
> @All in Twilight


Match made! XD

Go forth and.... fuck have fun like tigers! 

I stole @_phony_ 's job


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Match made! XD
> 
> Go forth and.... fuck have fun like tigers!
> 
> I stole @_phony_ 's job


But he wants to know what everyone looks like... I'm certainly not putting up pix of myself here.  @All in Twilight: Interested in some PM-ing? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

*1. What is your favourite drink?
* tonic, vine, cofee, caraquillo ( cofee mixed with alc., usually cognac)
*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
*documentary, thriller, books/films about historical and current events, anything exciting or interesting
*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
*Yup. Its not my hobby but I survived it.
*4. Hugs- yay or nay?
YAY!!!
5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
*What do you think? Open to interpretation...

*








6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
*Jack Nicholson, Oprah, Marilyn Monroe, 
*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
*Just one. Arctic berry, white and deep frozen.Take me to the beach, to turn into tanned peach 

Besides: remind me when exactly is Valentines Day, Im eternal romantic, really:laughing:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

milti said:


> But he wants to know what everyone looks like... I'm certainly not putting up pix of myself here.  @_All in Twilight_: Interested in some PM-ing? :wink: :wink:


You: "I prefer gentleness any day. Smooth skin and soft touch and slowness and basically anything that means not rough."

Me: "I fuck like a tiger"

Now something doesn't add up here. I know I am hot and fucking sexy but I don't think you should make concessions just because of that. Be true to yourself, you're not a 4w5 for nothing, ok?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> You: "I prefer gentleness any day. Smooth skin and soft touch and slowness and basically anything that means not rough."
> 
> Me: "I fuck like a tiger"
> 
> Now something doesn't add up here. I know I am hot and fucking sexy but I don't think you should make concessions just because of that. Be true to yourself, you're not a 4w5 for nothing, ok?


Hey! I can handle a tiger too! As long as he doesn't mind purring and cuddles after... :shocked:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

*1. What is your favourite drink?*

Dr. Pepper, Cream Soda, Root Beer - sweet sh*t

*2. What are your favourite genres of films/books/TV? (sci-fi, realistic fiction, YA, thriller, etc.)
*
*Books* - non-fiction, philosophy, the classics
*Films - *anything that's bombastic with lots of visuals, sound - epic in scope
*TV - *just live sports

*3. Have you ever thrown up in public? How did you feel about it?
*
When intoxicated? Yes. Once a month. First time I threw up? Didn't remember. Usually I just don't give a sh*t these days

*4. Hugs- yay or nay?
*
Yay... especially if you're female

*5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)

*I prefer a woman who is open to it

*6. Which celebrities do you not look like?
*
Brain cramp just trying to think of all of them

*7. Describe the feel of your skin, compare it to various fruits.
*


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> You: "I prefer gentleness any day. Smooth skin and soft touch and slowness and basically anything that means not rough."
> 
> Me: "I fuck like a tiger"
> 
> Now something doesn't add up here. I know I am hot and fucking sexy but I don't think you should make concessions just because of that. Be true to yourself, you're not a 4w5 for nothing, ok?


Let the matchmaker do the matchmaking. :wink:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

milti said:


> Hey! I can handle a tiger too! As long as he doesn't mind purring and cuddles after... :shocked:


You know, I have a huge crush on @_cookie_thief_ ♥ and I don't wanna blow it. Never piss an ENFJ off, they *will* chase you out of their lawn with a flamethrower and an army of evil kittens armed with sticks if they have to.


J Squirrel said:


> Let the matchmaker do the matchmaking. :wink:


Speaking of pussycats...shouldn't you be filling out the questions here? Or did you finally tell @_StaceofBass_ that you dig her? *shoots bug...with a gatling gun*


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I shall be FOREVER ALONE!!!!


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Speaking of pussycats...shouldn't you be filling out the questions here? Or did you finally tell @_StaceofBass_ that you dig her? *shoots bug...with a gatling gun*


Already did.

And here I am without a shovel...

What bug?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> I shall be FOREVER ALONE!!!!
> View attachment 62203


And @milti

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...nely-infps-unite-contact-exchange-thread.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/76299-forever-alone-club.html

That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> Already did.
> 
> And here I am without a shovel...
> 
> What bug?


smartass....

She thanked your post...♥

*shoots the mutha*


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> smartass....
> 
> She thanked your post...♥
> 
> *shoots the mutha*


I would never! :shocked:

She does that fairly often.

What are you shooting at?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> I would never! :shocked:
> 
> She does that fairly often.
> 
> What are you shooting at?


Of course she does that, now who doesn't like nerdy cats and annoying bugs? You're a real ladies man.

Your bug is seriously bugging me, I can't concentrate man! Is this how you win arguments, using tricks and distractions? 

*sits on bug, farts and reaches for lighter*


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> You know, I have a huge crush on @_cookie_thief_ ♥ and I don't wanna blow it. Never piss an ENFJ off, they *will* chase you out of their lawn with a flamethrower and an army of evil kittens armed with sticks if they have to.


Aww. Stop it, you. ♥


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> I am already helplessly under my ENTP's spell, charmed by a @_cookie_thief_, and I've Phallen under @_phony_'s spell since I first met her...


 @Dauntless is the charmer. ♥


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Of course she does that, now who doesn't like nerdy cats and annoying bugs? You're a real ladies man.
> 
> Your bug is seriously bugging me, I can't concentrate man! Is this how you win arguments, using tricks and distractions?
> 
> *sits on bug, farts and reaches for lighter*


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

cookie_thief said:


> Aww. Stop it, you. ♥


*offers you espresso campana and gummy bear, smokes pipe*

I'll see you tonight. No need to clean up the mess, it's pointless. After I am done with you, you have to start all over again anyway.


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> *offers you espresso campana and gummy bear, smokes pipe*
> 
> I'll see you tonight. No need to clean up the mess, it's pointless. After I am done with you, you have to start all over again anyway.


Thanks, tiger. I'll see you tonight.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Favorite Drink: Jack no coke/apple cider
Books:Milan Kundera,Nabokov
Movies:Henry poole is here,Wristcutters,Beautiful losers and I enjoy documentaries.
Music: Kevin Devie,Leonard Cohen,Andrew Bird,Pavement,The Pixies

once I got really high and Vommited in some strangers yard followed by saying "Did I just boot?" and tons of laughter.
If you want to hug me I'll enjoy it,but I don't initiate hugs.

I like it rough ; )
I don't look like any celebrities and my skin is wonderfully smooth,I make my own organic body scrub and it smells like a vanilla dream and makes my skin like a baby.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Nessie said:


> *
> 5. Do you like it rough? (open to interpretation)
> *OF COURSE!! :wink:
> 
> Besides: remind me when exactly is Valentines Day, Im eternal romantic, really:laughing:


Why, hello


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

Calvaire said:


> Favorite Drink: Jack no coke/apple cider
> Books:Milan Kundera,Nabokov


You had me at Jack and Milan Kundera.

@_phony,_ can I has @_Dauntless_, @_All in Twilight_ and @_Calvaire_?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

@My future valentines date


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

@cookie_thief as long as were all in agreement that Pizza,cuddles,sex and good conversation make the perfect valentines day i'm down xD


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

IMPORTANT NOTICE:









I can't make you any less white, but this Valentine's Day, you won't be lonely!

The day of socially accepted snuggly cuddly PDA and/or unrequited sexual tension will be here in a day (or two, depending on your timezone)!!!!! Are your over-priced, unthoughtful, store-bought gifts and generic, only-slightly-funny cards ready?  Here are a couple of e-card ideas for you environmentalists/cheapskates out there!

For you nationalists:










Not ready for commitment but still want the not-so-sober sexytime?










If you don't manage to answer the questions in time:










On that note: If you have not received your supersecret match<3 PM, don't worry! You will in just a bit, our magical match<3 fairies of magic and love and orgasms and glitter are working on it 
AND if you have not answered the match<3 questions, DON'T WORRY, you still have a bit of timeee! 

Our match<3 fairies stop working & You can start to reveal your supersecret matches<3 at *1pm, timezone: BUCHAREST, ROMANIA*. 

Why Romania? None of your f*bleep*ing business, fairies wanna party hard with hawt Romanian babes while tokin' and rollin' their bowls of cokey iceicebaby now get lost.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Ayo phony, I got a bone to pick with you.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

the main thing ive learned from this thread is never to drink with anyone who has posted here, such terrible taste.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

TWN said:


> Ayo phony, I got a bone to pick with you.


Which one?












Diphenhydramine said:


> the main thing ive learned from this thread is never to drink with anyone who has posted here, such terrible taste.


Everyone has their preferences  I, personally, enjoy drinking orphan tears ^3^


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

phony said:


> Everyone has their preferences  I, personally, enjoy drinking orphan tears ^3^


 You manufacture them with the promise of false hope, presumably.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Sonny said:


> SEE! THIS IS WHY WE MAKE A BEAUTIFUL TEAM! WHY YOU WANT TO TEAR THAT APART HARPY?
> 
> 
> 
> Kick, dammit, I said kick. You're cute together _but not that cute_, I have limits.


That kick could kill the puppy...see Exhibit A:


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

@StaceofBass I thought you chose a chihuahua earlier on as the dog of choice. If that's a case, I'll let @Sonny do his thing. You're already disqualified, anyway. :ninja:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

cue5c said:


> @_StaceofBass_ I thought you chose a chihuahua earlier on as the dog of choice. If that's a case, I'll let @_Sonny_ do his thing. You're already disqualified, anyway. :ninja:


Another contender is not allowed to disqualify me. Why would you want to disqualify me anyways? See me as a threat? Don't you want to beat the best?


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I think I'll let you all do the fighting. I'm not much for court dates...

=^.^=


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> Another contender is not allowed to disqualify me. Why would you want to disqualify me anyways? See me as a threat? Don't you want to beat the best?


Oh, _you. _


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Also, I didn't choose a chihuahua. I made a joke regarding my mom's chihuahua deserving to be kicked because he's always agressively attacking me for no good reason.

Sonny joked back and said that he specified it would be a cute puppy. So it was never in fact decided a chihuahua would be kicked.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

@J Squirrel how you doing there truckosauris handed hot stuff? Enjoying the show?


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I think @AzNova already threw in the towel. Such a shame...

Come on, @cue5c. I know you're better than this. Hit me with your best shot!


----------



## AzNova (Jan 12, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> Okay, well this is getting interesting. I guess there is really only one way to settle this.
> @_StaceofBass_, @_AzNova_, @_cue5c_
> 
> Please step into the cage.
> ...


 OH HELL NO! I will rip out some weave to earn my man J Squirrel, I'll do some shameful things for my schmexxy brown eyed INTJ man. ITS ON. Bring it.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> That kick could kill the puppy...see Exhibit A:


I laughed a lot when I saw that. And then I wondered if something was wrong with me. XD


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

AzNova said:


> OH HELL NO! I will rip out some weave to earn my man J Squirrel, I'll do some shameful things for my schmexxy brown eyed INTJ man. ITS ON. Bring it.


It's ON like Donkey Kong!!!


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Dolorous Haze said:


> :shocked: My innocence has forever been shattered.


I'm sorry, your what now?



Sonny said:


> You will learn to like it. Just be a big girl and swallow the hardships, like the rest of us do.


So many dirty jokes running through my head....



Sonny said:


> I have limits.


Since when?



StaceofBass said:


> That kick could kill the puppy...see Exhibit A:


Bad example. If you've seen the movie, you will recall that Baxter survived that fall.



Sonny said:


> @_J Squirrel_ how you doing there truckosauris handed hot stuff? Enjoying the show?


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

AzNova said:


> OH HELL NO! I will rip out some weave to earn my man J Squirrel, I'll do some shameful things for my schmexxy brown eyed INTJ man. ITS ON. Bring it.


Also, I would like to point out that he is not _yours_. He is no one's property. He is a human being and should be treated as an equal. Tsk Tsk Tsk at you!


----------



## AzNova (Jan 12, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> Also, I would like to point out that he is not _yours_. He is no one's property. He is a human being and should be treated as an equal. Tsk Tsk Tsk at you!


Wait what hes cheating on all of us with No one? She was mentioned earlier in this post? Why isn't she part of this cage match? J Squirrel, you have some esplainin to do. Otherwise I think you should go in the cage with a bear, we might allow you a wooden sword but youll be wearing a pink dress. That's if you cant tap dance your way out of this one. Stace and Que, as for you two don't think this is over so easily.. I'll come at you like a spider monkey, Im all jacked up on Mt.Dew... Im a winner I get to do what I want  So come on Dr. Quinn and Medicine Woman, hit me with your best shot. ~Az


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

AzNova said:


> Wait what hes cheating on all of us with No one? She was mentioned earlier in this post? Why isn't she part of this cage match? J Squirrel, you have some esplainin to do. Otherwise I think you should go in the cage with a bear, we might allow you a wooden sword but youll be wearing a pink dress. That's if you cant tap dance your way out of this one. Stace and Que, as for you two don't think this is over so easily.. I'll come at you like a spider monkey, Im all jacked up on Mt.Dew... Im a winner I get to do what I want  So come on Dr. Quinn and Medicine Woman, hit me with your best shot. ~Az


You know what I meant. *facepalm*

Also, since it's _his_ Valentine and all...should we not let him choose?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

J Squirrel said:


> So many dirty jokes running through my head....


Then you read correctly :wink:

Those wicked nuns!


----------



## AzNova (Jan 12, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> You know what I meant. *facepalm*
> 
> Also, since it's _his_ Valentine and all...should we not let him choose?


Your right Stace, let us all calm down have a cup of cocoa and work this out like adults... *Puts away mt.dew and tells Chuck Norris hes not needed* Wheres Cue in all this? ~ Az


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh HEY, missed this:



J Squirrel said:


> Since when?


Since puppies. :dry:


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

_*Puts arm around_ @J Squirrel_*_

You're right, it's much better watching from the seats.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Everybody is stealing my valentine!!!


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

phony said:


> lol HEY I sent it >:l <3


I didn't get it!! I'm now having rejection therapy :crazy:


----------

